
The missing link: Microsoft Surface - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/131338-the-missing-link-microsoft-surface
======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"From the get-go, and despite Redmond’s very noisy protestations to the
contrary, Windows 8 is obviously a touch-first operating system. This kind of
made sense; with tablets and smartphones very quickly taking over the world,
Microsoft was compelled to quickly bolster its mobile presence. In the
process, though, Microsoft was effectively screwing over its installed base of
1 billion non-touch Windows PCs. Surface is the missing link. The strategy is
now perfectly clear: If you want to experience Windows 8 properly, you have to
buy a Microsoft tablet."

------
revscat
There sure are a lot of articles being written about something which has some
fundamental questions about it which have so far remain unanswered,
specifically, price and when it is scheduled to go on sale.

In some aspects, this announcement was strikingly similar to RIM's Playbook
announcement: reviewers were unable to play with it, price was an open
question, and it was still months away from market.

~~~
filmgirlcw
I wouldn't compare this with the PlayBook, but it was clear that the device is
NOT ready.

Our Deputy Editor was at the event and he described it as the most "controlled
demo experience"[1] he's ever had -- and Chris has been at this since the late
1990s. That didn't surprise me at all because any time you spend most of your
presentation talking about the engineering of the Touch Cover (which does look
incredible) and not the apps, the battery life or the timeline, it's not
ready.

I think this has potential -- especially at the Surface running Windows Pro
level -- but it was curious to see them announce it SO early, when it's clear
the device isn't ready in any way.

My gut tells me that the RT version will start at $500 and the Pro version
will start at $1000. Knowing Microsoft, I've got to think they are
aggressively aiming for a November release date for the first version and a
February or March for the Pro. I don't think it's likely it will appear before
then.

My bigger question is what specific APIs are they going to unveil to Windows 8
developers that take advantage of the Surface devices -- and will there be
Surface-specific apps that won't work with the other Windows 8 tablets. As I
wrote late last night, I expect that within a year of this thing's release, we
won't see any other consumer-facing Windows 8 tablets on the market.

That to me is actually the most interesting part of this whole thing.
Microsoft has taken Apple's approach to fully integrating the hardware (I
don't think this is their version of the Nexus line of devices...I think
they've created what they want to be THE Windows 8 tablet experience, not
simply a flagship example).

[1]: [http://mashable.com/2012/06/18/hands-on-with-microsofts-
tabl...](http://mashable.com/2012/06/18/hands-on-with-microsofts-tablet-
plenty-of-surface-not-much-depth/)

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Why would there be Surface-only apps? It just runs Windows RT/8. And why would
there not be any other Windows 8 tablets?

~~~
filmgirlcw
Well, if you're Lenovo and you're already struggling to keep margins in check
with Windows RT (and you have to pay an $85 licensing fee for the software)
and you're unsure of the consumer demand for a Windows 8 tablet, do you still
go gangbusters after an unproven product segment when you have a huge
competitor that is showing off a flagship version of the Windows 8 tablet
experience?

I don't have the answer to that.

As for APIs, it doesn't seem impossible to think that there might be apps that
take advantage of the Pen technology in the Intel version of Surface or the
Touch Cover and Type Covers and that those APIs might only apply to the
Surface devices. I really don't know. That's my point.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Lenovo sells 4 or 5 tablets today, why in the world would they not include
Windows 8 in their lineup next year. Lenovo is a computer company, they have
to sell computers or they don't have a business.

------
twiceaday
Microsoft naming things again... They needed to call them Surface and Surface
Pro.

~~~
Aaronontheweb
How else would you distinguish the ARM model (Metro-only) and the Intel model
(contains a full desktop) ?

I seem to recall MacBook and MacBook Pro co-existing for years without a hint
of ridicule...

~~~
FiddlerNero
That's the problem, they're not called "Surface" and "Surface Pro", they're
called "Surface for Windows RT" and "Surface for Windows 8 Pro".

~~~
Aaronontheweb
Ah you're right - I misunderstood the parent's comment

------
tocomment
Is anyone thinking this will turn into a Zune 2.0? I'm not sure why everyone
is so optimistic since when MS tried to copy the iPod we got a brown Zune.

~~~
freehunter
And the Zune was a great hardware/software combo, with unfortunate timing. The
iPhone went onto the market soon after launch and no one wanted a PMP anymore.
On the flip side, when Microsoft tried to copy the Playstation, we got the
Xbox. Seems to be doing pretty well.

Are you really arguing color, though? It's a black tablet with a handful of
color choices for the cover/keyboard. Brown Zune has no bearing on this.

~~~
forgotAgain
Zune was released in November 2006. Claiming the iPhone caused its failure
(because no one wanted a PMP anymore) is rewriting history. The best year for
iPod sales was 2008. Well after the June 2007 availability of the iPhone.

Zune failed because it was late to market and was saddled with a corporate
owner that lacked credibility in that particular marketplace.

Sources for the above dates and stats are Wikipedia

~~~
freehunter
Of those sales, how many were the iPod Touch and how many were the iPod
Shuffle (two markets where Zune never competed)?

I stand by my argument that Zune entered into the market just as that market
died. Your point about the credibility is another part of the whole package.

~~~
forgotAgain
_I stand by my argument that Zune entered into the market just as that market
died._

Well I wish I had a small piece of the billions Apple made from that dead
market.

 _Your point about the credibility is another part of the whole package._

What package?

~~~
freehunter
_What package?_

The whole package of niggles that kept the Zune from mass market success. One
was the fast-shrinking market for PMPs. Another was the fact that it was
Microsoft, an inherently uncool corporation. I'm agreeing with you on this
point.

Apple making money from the "dead" market, I believe, is a huge factor in the
death of the market. It's a small market to begin with, people who want an MP3
player with a music store and mandatory music management software but don't
want a smartphone. In that small of a market you'd be a fool to consider
Product X over an iPod in that market no matter how much better Product X is.
There's only room for one major player there, and Microsoft doesn't do well
when they're relegated to second place.

I'm agreeing with you, but also standing by my assertion that Microsoft had no
chance in the market no matter how awesome their product was/could have
possibly been.

------
51Cards
I am going to be watching this product very closely and might even climb on
the x86 model pre-order bandwagon when I can. I am a software developer who
travels a lot and I currently use a Vaio Z and an Asus Slider on the road. I
was very close to picking up the new Transformer but who's kidding who, having
to work in a Microsoft world on Android is still a tricky process. I love my
ASUS tablets but if this product is as good as it looks, it's a no brainer. To
be able to run native x86 apps, have a decent sized keyboard, 1080p, with the
portability of a tablet... win win. I don't often get too excited about a
product but Microsoft really has caught my eye on this one.

------
scottmotte
At 13:36 in the keynote video, he opens up Internet Explorer and surface
freezes. By 14:22 he has to run back and get a new surface.

~~~
padraigm
It's a Microsoft tradition: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjZQGRATlwA>

~~~
shriphani
I'll just leave this here : <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsKKQNZG3rE>

I know this thread is not about apple but I don't know of any tech demo that
is guaranteed to have a 100% success rate.

------
forgotAgain
The success of Xbox should not be used as a point of reference without
mentioning the red ring of death that almost killed it. That type of problem
would be fatal in the tablet market.

------
Fuzzwah
One of the thoughts I've had about this device is whether we'll be able to use
a Surface tablet as the touch input device on a normal PC running Windows 8.

My imagination pictures me connecting the Surface to my PC via USB and being
able to use it as a touch control while viewing on a normal monitor.

Am I dreaming, or do you think someone at MS has had the same idea?

------
rome
MIcrosoft succeeded in giving PC users another high quality tablet path.

Enterprise users can use Windows apps the rely on for work and still enjoy a
tablet experience.

If they nail the keyboard/touchpad feel then this solves the need to buy a
laptop and a tablet.

~~~
mtgx
So you think all enterprise users will be content to having 10" "laptops"?
Most of them will still need large screen laptops, so they could get cheaper
non-ultrabook laptop instead (and probably more powerful, too - ultrabooks are
pretty weak) and then buy an iPad or an Android tablet for a $1000-$1200 total
price, which is probably what the Surface Pro 10" tablet will cost.

~~~
rome
Not all but certainly any Windows user who is considering a tablet.

Many laptop users dock them at work for use with a monitor, keyboard and
mouse.

People who travel a lot may find good use also. Work and play in one package.

~~~
iolinux333
if ubuntu/unity works flawlessly on this thing I'm in. I already have a
MacBook Air and an Android tablet - this device with Unity on it seems like a
merging of the two to me.

